# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Ikonografia shqiptare

## shigjeta

Ikonat jane piktura te bera ne dru, te perdorura ne kishat e Lindjes. Ato paraqesin figura shenjtoresh, si dhe skena me permbajtje mistike. Pervec vlerave fetare, ikonat kane dhe vlera artistike. 
Disa nga ikonat me te vjetra ne Shqiperi jane Shen Meri Odigjitria dhe Dyert e bukura nga kisha e shpelles se Bllashtojnes, mbi liqenin e Prespes. Keto i perkasin shek XII. Ato dallohen pervec te tjerave per stilin kaligrafik dhe ngjyrat e forta decorative. Ikonat e shek XIV japin pasqyrime te madherishme hieratike te figurave biblike sic eshte ikona  Shen Mehilli nga kisha e Mborjes, Korce. Ne ikonat e shek XVI, kemi gjithashtu dhe paraqijten e skenave nga festat fetare. Pikturat ne to jane tregimtare, me efekte masive dhe me elemente te arkitektures dhe peisazhit. 
Qender e rendesishme e prodhimit te ikonave ne Shqiperi, ka qene qyteti i Beratit, ku pikturuan dhe Onufri dhe biri i tij, Nikolla. Punimet e tyre i perkasin stilit pas Bizantin. Gjate shek XVII- XVIII, qendra te njohura te prodhimit te ikonave, kane qene: Voskopoja, Vithkuqi, Elbasani dhe Korca. 

Nga kisha e Evangjelizmoit, Berat

----------


## shigjeta

Onufri, piktor i shquar i shek XVI, krijoi ne fushen e piktures murore dhe te ikones, çoi me tej arritjet e artit paleolog. Ai i shtoi pikturave te shek te XIII dhe XV, elementin realist dhe etnografik. Onufri gjithashtu ka qene prift dhe kryeprift i Neokastes se Elbasanit. Ne artin e tij, ai beri nje nderthurje te temes kishtare me jeten reale. Nje element te tille, midis te tjerave, e shikojme ne veshjet qe i jep figurave te tij; disa jane te pikturuara me stoli e ar, ndersa disa te tjera jane me kemisha te gjata me menge karakteristike te Myzeqese dhe Shpatit. 
Pikturat e Onufrit gjenden ne Berat, Shpat te Elbasanit, Greqi e Maqedoni. Afresket, ikonat e permasave te medha si Pantokratori dhe Shen Meria, dhe ato ne miniature dallohen per depertimin ne boten e brendshme te figurave. 
Onufri eshte nje mjeshter i ngjyrave. Parapelqen kontrastin e forte te ngjyrave dhe gradacionin e bute, tonal; te kuqen e flakeruar (te vecante e te paimitueshme); vjollcen, te gjelbren, te arten, vezulluesen; parapelqen ornamentin bimor, por fut aty ketu dhe ate gjeometrik te lashte. Onufri ze nje vend te vecant ne kulturen shqiptare dhe ballkanike.

_Ikone ne Katedralen e Beratit_

----------


## shigjeta

David Selenica, piktor dhe ikonograf. Me 1715 ka pikturuar afreske ne kishen e Virgjereshes, Kukuzelica (Manastiri I Laures se Madhe, Mali I Athos, Greqi). Tematika e tyre perfshin skena nga apokalipsi. Gjithashtu, motivet e valleve te vashave jane te hershme; te pikturuara me ngjyra te bukura dhe me veshje te kohes. Me 1726, se bashku me dy ndihmesit e tij, Konstandinin dhe Kriston, ka pikturuar me afreske kishen e Shen Kollit, Voskopoje. Me 1727, ka pikturuar ne kishen e Shen Prodhromit te Apozarise (afer Kosturit, Greqi). Atij i atribohen edhe disa piktura ne kishat e Voskopojes. 
Selenica perfaqson ne shek XVIII, shkelqimin e fundit te piktures pas-bizantine te Shqiperise dhe Ballkanit. Duke ndjekur ne permbajtje, traditen paleologe Selenica futi element te etnografise kombetare, ndersa ne forme ka ndikime te Barokut perendimor. 

_Hedhesi i fares_

----------


## katana

shigjeta 
mund te lutem te me thuash nga ku e ke marr kte informacionin. kam nje klase te artit mesjetar dhe kur po diskutonim artin Bizantin te cilit i perkasin iconat desha te sjell ca shembuj te ikonografise shqiptare po nuk arrita te gjej informacion ne ate kohe. tani me ka rene ne dor nje liber ARNAVUD nga Shyqyri Nimani mbi artistat shqiptar ne perandorine osmane po pak ne mos hic info mbi artin bizantin shqiptar. 
pershendetje

----------


## Eni

Katana,

nuk di sa ke _access_ ne Shqiperi apo Itali, por te rekomandoj qe nga Shqiperia te gjesh nje liber te Theofan Popas mbi Artin Mesjetar ne Shqiperi, liber i botuar mos gaboj nga Prof. Popa ne vitet '60. Plus kete vit ka dal nje version ne shqip/anglisht, i librit te botuar ne Itali mbi ikonat ("Percorsi del Sacro. Icone dai musei albanesi. XIV-XIX secolo", botuar nga Shtepia Botuese Electa). Libri ne fjale (versioni shqip/anglisht) eshte i botuar ne Greqi.

----------


## shigjeta

Kostandin Shpataraku piktor kishtar i shek XVIII. Ne mbishkrimet e disa ikonave gjendet emri i tij dhe mbiemri Shpataraku. Mendohet te kete qene nga ndonje fshat i krahines se Shpatit te Elbasanit. Emri i tij, gjendet edhe ne nje kodik te kishes se Shen Kollit ne Elbasan me date 31 Maj 1759. Shpataraku ka bere afreske edhe ne kishen e Manastirit te Shen Marines, ne rrethin e Pogradecit. 
Ikonat e tij me te hereshme kane daten 1736. Ka bere shume ikona ne kishen e Manastirit te Ardenices (Fier), te Cikalleshit (afer Kavajes), te Shen Pjetrit (Vithkuq), te Shen Prokopit (Verdove, Pogradec). Nder me te njohurat eshte ikona me titull Shen Gjon Vladimiri. Figura qendrore e Vladimirit rrethohet me dymbedhjete skena, midis tyre paraqitet figura e Karl Topise, ne sfondin e kishes. 

_Ikone ne kishen e Verdoves, Pogradec_

----------


## angeldust

Po postoj disa ikona qe ndodhen ne Muzeun Mesjetar ne Korce dhe komentet qe munda te gjej per to.

E para eshte "Ringjallja e Llazarit" e pikturuar nga Onufri (shek. XVI)

Me vepren e tij ky artist i shekullit te 16-te sintetizon dhe bashkon bindje te ndryshme nen nje besim te vetem. Jo tipike per figuren e imazheve te shenjta, ai tenton te humanizoje personazhet duke sjelle midis te tjerash ndryshime ne perbejen tradicionale. 
Ne fakt nje Shen Meri ne nje pikture te tij e mban femijen ne krah te djathte kurse ne ikonografine tradicionale femija mbahet ne krah te majte. 
Ai i pikturon engjujt duke ecur e duke veshtruar drejt njerezve e jo drejt qiellit. 
Gra orientale kujdesen per Jezusin. 
Tavolina e Darkes se Fundit eshte e rrumbullaket, jo drejtkendeshe... etj.

Dhe s'mund te mos permend nje nga karakteristikat e tij dalluese: ngjyra e kuqe e ikonave te tij qe eshte absolutisht origjinale, dhe njihet kudo si *'e kuqja e Onufrit'*

Mbaj mend pak vaket se edhe ne Greqi ka riprodhime te shumta te kesaj ikone te famshme te Onufrit, qe perfaqeson ringjalljen e Shen Llazarit me nderhyrjen e Krishtit para se ai te kryqezohej.

----------


## angeldust

*Shen Kostandini dhe Shen Elena*

Onufri, shek XVI

----------


## angeldust

> _Postuar më parë nga shigjeta_ 
> *Kostandin Shpataraku piktor kishtar i shek XVIII. Ne mbishkrimet e disa ikonave gjendet emri i tij dhe mbiemri Shpataraku. 
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................
> 
> Nder me te njohurat eshte ikona me titull Shen Gjon Vladimiri. Figura qendrore e Vladimirit rrethohet me dymbedhjete skena, midis tyre paraqitet figura e Karl Topise, ne sfondin e kishes.*


Shigjeta, ja edhe ikona per te cilen ti po beje fjale :)

*Shen Gjon Vladimiri*
nga Kostandin Shpataraku, 1739

----------


## angeldust

*Shen Johan Pagezori*

mjeshter Kostandini, shek. XVII

----------


## angeldust

*Shen Parashqevia* _(Shen e Premtja)_

(anonim) shek. XVII

----------


## angeldust

*Krishti i Madherueshem* (Nga italishtja, "Cristo Pantocratore")

Kostandin Jeromonaku, shek. XVII

P.S.: Me falni nese gjeni ndonje fjale 'anapodha' :D nga keto postimet e mia te sotme, por italishtja me eshte ndryshkur pak...

----------


## angeldust

... qe punonte se bashku me vellain e tij Athanas Zografin, ne shek. XVIII.

*Lindja e Virgjereshes*

Kostandin Zografi, 1770

----------


## angeldust

*Hyrja e Virgjereshes ne Tempull*

Kostandin Zografi, shek. XVIII

----------


## angeldust

Koperture prej meshari, argjend i lare ne ar. Shek. XVIII.

----------


## angeldust

Ikonostas i kishes se Mitropolise, qe gjendet tek muzeu Mesjetar ne Korce. Korniza eshte e punuar ne dru, kurse ikonat pjeserisht me metale te cmuara.

Veper e gjysmes se pare te shek. XVIII nga mjeshter Dhimitri.

Permasat: 11.5m X 5.1m

----------


## angeldust

Ja dhe dy te tjera te shek. XIV nga Muzeu ne Korce...

*Shen Mihali* 
_(autor anonim, shek. XIV)_

----------


## angeldust

*Shen Mihal Daopari*
_(perseri autor anonim, shek. XIV)_

----------


## shigjeta

angeldust mjaft interesante dhe te larmishme postimet qe ke sjell. 
Me poshte po plotesoj dicka me shume per autoret e postimit #13 dhe 14 :)

*Konstandin dhe Athanas Zografi*

Vellezerit Konstandin dhe Athanas Zografi jane te njohur si piktore afreskesh dhe ikonash ne shek XVIII. Ishin nga fshatrat e Mokres, Korce. Mbiemri i tyre i pare ka qene  Vaho. Krijmtaria e tyre shtrihet ne vitet 1741 -1783 dhe eshte me e pasura nder gjithe piktoret e tjere shqiptare. Veprat jane punuar nga te dy vellezerit se bashku dhe ne periudhen e fundit kane bashkepunuar me ta edhe Terpoja, i biri i Konstandinit, si edhe Eftimiu, i biri i Athanasit. 
Afresket e tyre i gjen ne shume kisha. Disa prej tyre jane: Burimi jetedhenes ne katedralen e vjeter te Korces, afresket e manastirit te Ardenices (1744), ne Shen Thanas (1744  1745), ne Shen Kollin e Voskopojes (1750), ne kishen e manastirit te Shen Pjetrit ne Vithkuq 1750, etj. Me 17551757 dhe 1765, ata kane punuar tre afreske ne malin Athos, Greqi. Nder ikonat e shumta te tyre jane ato te kishes se Shen Kollit ne Vanaj (Lushnje), ato te ikonostasit ne katedralen e Beratit, te kishave te Korces, Voskopojes etj
Veprat e vellezerve Zografi shquhen per permasat e medha, kane kompozime te larmishme, pasuri etnografike si dhe nje nivel te larte artistik. Keto karakteristika shpjegojne punimet e shumta qe ata kane bere ne krahinat e ndryshme te Shqiperise si dhe ne malin Athos, i cili ishte qender e artit te piktures kishtare ne ate periudhe.

----------


## angeldust

..po sjell dhe nje lajm te mire ketu :)

*Gjermania financon 40 mijë Euro në Muzeun e Artit Mesjetar në Korçë*


Korçë, 24 Shtator, - Qeveria gjermane ka financuar 40 mijë Euro për ngritjen e një linje të dezinfektimit të ikonave me gaz inert për fondin prej gati 7 mijë ikonash të Muzeut të Artit Mesjetar në qytetin e Korçës.

Drejtori i këtij muzeu, Lorenc Glozheni, thotë se, investimi prej 40 mijë Euro i qeverisë gjermane, nëpërmjet ambasadës gjermane në Tiranë, tashmë është realizuar dhe së shpejti do të fillojë funksionimi i linjës së dezinfektimit të ikonave nga puna.

Në këtë projekt me mjaft interes për Muzeun e Artit Mesjetar në Korçë, ka kontribuar edhe Ministria e Kulturës me një fond prej 1.5 milion lekësh, për 4 dhoma të mbyllura hermetikisht të ruajtjes së ikonave të dezinfektuara.

"Rreth 100 apo 150 ikona mund të dezinfektohen nëpërmjet kësaj metode për një periudhë prej 5-8 javësh", thotë Glozheni, i cili thekson se kjo metodë e ruajtjes së ikonave është nga më të përparuarat në Europë.

Ka qënë një ekspozitë ikonografike në Mynih të Gjermanisë, e realizuar disa muaj më parë, që evidentoi nevojën e këtij financimi si dhe krijoi mundësinë e bashkëpunimit me qeverinë gjermane. Përfaqësues nga Ambasada Gjermane janë interesuar dhe vizituan këtë muze kombëtar, dhe e kanë vlerësuar atë për fondin e rrallë të ikonave mesjetare si një nga më të çmuarit në Europë.

Ngritja e kësaj linje për dezinfektimin me gaz inert të ikonave, është nga të parat që funksionon në Shqipëri, dhe si një linjë e lëvizëshme parashikohet të shërbejë edhe për muze të tjera të vendit si, ai i Beratit etj.

E.R/AT

----------

